# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  لمحبي المتنبي.. أكتب فائدة من شعره نستفيد منها في الحياة اليوم

## مرثد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصبحه أجمعين

هذه الاستراحة لمحبي المتنبي..
لعاشقي المتنبي..

حسناً! إنها ليست حصرا عليهم، يمكن غيرهم المشاركة  :Smile:  ..

 الشعر يقرأ لأغراض متعددة: للمتعة، للاستزادة اللغوية، لتقويم اللسان، وللحكمة..

 وقد قال سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من الشعر لحكمة)

وقد استحثني الأخ (أحمد بن الحسين) في خاطرتي عن المتنبي *"حبي وقصتي مع المتنبي (وأختر منتج المتنبي المفضل لك)"* للافتتاح هذا الموضوع فشكراً له ولجميع من أكرمني بتعليقاته

❊❊❊
المطلوب

يمكن كتابة البيت الذي ذكره المتنبي مجرداً دون شرح، أو شارحاً له أو كاتباً تجربتك..
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

غَـيْرِي بِأَكْثَرِ هَذا النَّاس ينخَدِعُ *** إنْ قاتَلُوا جبُنُوا أو حدَّثوا شَجُعُـوا 

أهلُ الحَفيظَـةِ إلاَّ أَنْ تـُجرِّبَهمْ *** وَفِي التَّجارُبِ بَعْدَ الغَيِّ مَـا يَـزَعُ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

من القصص الطريفة والغريبة انه كان في حارتنا شاب فتوه اسمه (ابو مسفر) وكان مالئ الحاره وشاغل الناس
بكثرة مشاجراته الدامية مع اقرانه وفي مره من المرات سئلناه عن قصة مشاجره له فاخبرنا انه في المدرسة
تشاجر مع مجموعة من الشباب وكان الوعد بينهم ان يتقابلوا بعد نهاية الدوام وكانوا مجموعة وكانه هو
لوحده فقام بارسال احدهم إلى اخيه الاصغر والذي يدرس معه في نفس المدرسة وطلب منه ان يقابله بعد
نهاية الدوام خارج المدرسة, وبعد نهاية الدوام وقف ابو مسفر خارج المدرسة واستقبل اخيه الاصغر وطلب
منه ان يستعد للمشاجره ولكنه تفاجاه بان اخيه يقول له: انت في كل يوم تجرني معك في مشاجره وانا قررت ان لا اعونك ابداً...
يقول ابو مسفر: فنظرت إلى اخي وهو يعطني ظهره وينصرف فاخرجت السلاح الوحيد الذي كنت احمله 
في جيبي وهو (قلم ازرق جاف) فسللته من غمده وقلت : 

يرى الجبناء ان العجز عقل *** وتلك خديعة الطبع اللئيم 
اذا غامرت في شرف مروماً *** فلا تقنع بما دون النجوم 
فطعم الموت في امراً حقيراً *** كطعم الموت في امرا عظيم 
صدقوني يا اخواني اني صعقت من معرفة هذا الشاب لهذه الابيات و استشهاده بها في مثل هذا الموقف ثم سئلته وهل تعرف ابيات المتنبي
 فقال: انا دائماً ارددها في مشاجراتي ..!!!

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أفاضل الناس أغراض لذي الزمن            ***         يخلو من الهم أخلاهم من الفطن

----------


## مرثد

> غَـيْرِي بِأَكْثَرِ هَذا النَّاس ينخَدِعُ *** إنْ قاتَلُوا جبُنُوا أو حدَّثوا شَجُعُـوا 
> 
> أهلُ الحَفيظَـةِ إلاَّ أَنْ تـُجرِّبَهمْ *** وَفِي التَّجارُبِ بَعْدَ الغَيِّ مَـا يَـزَعُ


أحسنت أبا همام،
ولا فض "اختيارك" 
 :Smile: 
ولو أتحفتنا بشرح بسيط

----------


## مرثد

> من القصص الطريفة والغريبة انه كان في حارتنا شاب فتوه اسمه (ابو مسفر) وكان مالئ الحاره وشاغل الناس
> بكثرة مشاجراته الدامية مع اقرانه وفي مره من المرات سئلناه عن قصة مشاجره له فاخبرنا انه في المدرسة
> تشاجر مع مجموعة من الشباب وكان الوعد بينهم ان يتقابلوا بعد نهاية الدوام وكانوا مجموعة وكانه هو
> لوحده فقام بارسال احدهم إلى اخيه الاصغر والذي يدرس معه في نفس المدرسة وطلب منه ان يقابله بعد
> نهاية الدوام خارج المدرسة, وبعد نهاية الدوام وقف ابو مسفر خارج المدرسة واستقبل اخيه الاصغر وطلب
> منه ان يستعد للمشاجره ولكنه تفاجاه بان اخيه يقول له: انت في كل يوم تجرني معك في مشاجره وانا قررت ان لا اعونك ابداً...
> يقول ابو مسفر: فنظرت إلى اخي وهو يعطني ظهره وينصرف فاخرجت السلاح الوحيد الذي كنت احمله 
> في جيبي وهو (قلم ازرق جاف) فسللته من غمده وقلت :





> يرى الجبناء ان العجز عقل *** وتلك خديعة الطبع اللئيم 
> اذا غامرت في شرف مروماً *** فلا تقنع بما دون النجوم 
> فطعم الموت في امراً حقيراً *** كطعم الموت في امرا عظيم 
> صدقوني يا اخواني اني صعقت من معرفة هذا الشاب لهذه الابيات و استشهاده بها في مثل هذا الموقف ثم سئلته وهل تعرف ابيات المتنبي
>  فقال: انا دائماً ارددها في مشاجراتي ..!!!




أضحك الله سنك
 :Smile: 
إنها قصة طريفة بحق،،
أدخلت على قلبي السرور
بانتظار المزيد....

----------


## مرثد

> أفاضل الناس أغراض لذي الزمن            ***         يخلو من الهم أخلاهم من الفطن



سعدنا باختيارك أخي الباحث
وليتك تسعدنا - أسعدك الله - بشئ من شرح
 :Smile: 
"لكي يتسنى لمن لا يقرأ له كثيراً أن يعرف المعنى"

----------


## محمد العيسى

جزاكم الله خيرا :Smile:

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

كُلُّ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ الصَّعْبِ في الأنْفُسِ   سَهْـلٌ فيهـا إذا هو كَانَ

----------


## فتح البارى

وَمَا الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ الْمَاءِ وَالنَّارِ فِيْ يَدِيْ ... بِأَصْعَبَ مِنْ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ الْجِدَّ وَالْفَهْمَا

----------


## المعتضد بالله

قال معاتبا سيف الدولة:

أعيذُها نظراتٍ منك صادقةً    * * *    أن تحسبَ الشحمَ فيمن شحمُهُ ورَمُ

----------


## المعتضد بالله

ومن قوله يذكر أهل العشق:
 
  ممـا أضرَّ بأهـلِ العشـقِ أنـّهـمُ   * * *  هَوَوا، وما عرَفوا الدنيا وما فَطَنُـوا
   تفنى عيونهمُ دمعاً، وأنفُسُهُمْ   * * *  في إثـر كـلِّ قـبــيـحٍ وجـهــهُ حــسـنُ

----------


## المعتضد بالله

أرانبُ، غير أنهمُ ملوكٌ،  * * *  مفتـحـةٌ عــيـــونــهــم  ُ نـــيــامُ

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

*إِذا قيلَ رِفقاً قالَ لِلحِلمِ مَوضِعٌ           وَحِلمُ الفَتى في غَيرِ مَوضِعِهِ جَهلُ*

----------


## فياض علي

على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم  *** وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم 
وتعظم في عين الصغير صغارها *** وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائم

----------


## صالح الجسار

قَطَفَ الرَّجَالُ الْقَوْلَ وَقْتَ نَبَاتِهِ*****وَق  طَفْتَ أَنْتَ الْقَوْلَ لمّا نَوّرَا

هذا الوصف في غاية المبالغة وأنا أرى أنه لا يصلح وصفًا إلا لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو أبلغ من نطق وأفصح من أبان صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

لولا المشقة ساد الناس كلهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الجود يفقر والاقدام قتال

----------


## عيون الأثر

إذا اعتاد الفتى خوض المنايا  ...  فأيسر ما يمر به الوحول 

ولعمري صدق ..

فمن اعتاد العبادة أدرك لذتها ,,

ومن اعتاد الشجاعة أدرك الظفر .. وهان عليه ما يهوله البشر ..

----------


## محمد أحمد محمود

وإذا الشيخ قال أف فما مل حياة وإنما الضعف ملا
آلة العيش صحة وشباب فإذا وليا عن المرء ولى

----------


## مصطفى مدني

تمتع من سهاد أو رقاد ....ولا تأمل كرى تحت الرجام 
فإن لثالث الحالين معنى ...سوى معنى انتباهك والمنام 

لله دره حيث يفرق بين الموت وبين اليقظة والمنام ففي الحياة البرزخية أحوال وأهوال لا ينتبه لها إلا الفطن اللبيب بحق وهو الموفق المؤيد من الله سبحانه وتعالي .

----------


## مصطفى مدني

الرأي قبل شجاعة الشجعان .... هو أول وهي المحل الثاني 
فإذا هما اجتمعا لنفس حرة ..... بلغت من العلياء كل مكان 


يحتاج الإنسان للعقل والتدبر قبل حاجته للشجاعة فإذا اجتمعت فيه الخصلتان فقد استكمل الحظ الأوفر من الكمال الإنساني وتعاطى أسباب السمو والرفعة.

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

إلى من ابتلي بوجوده مع قومٍ دونه ، أو كان إخوته أو أقرانه في السفل وهو في العلو ، كأن المتنبي يقول له :
أهل زماني قوم صغار    وإن كان لهم أجسام ضخام
ولست منهم بالعيش فيهم    ولكن معدن الذهب الرغامكلامٌ في البلاغة غاية ، وأنا أكتب من الحافظة ، فسامحوني إن كنت أخطأت في شيء من هذين البيتين .

----------


## أم معاذة

ومن نكـد الدنيا على الحـر أن يرى***عدوا لـه مـا من صـداقتـه بـد

----------


## عبق الياسمين

*صدق من قال:* 
*ما رأى الناس ثاني المتنـبـي ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛* *أي ثان يرى لبكر الـزمـان*

*من أبيات المتنبي الرائعة ودائماً أحاول تطبيقها في حياتي :*

*تُحقِّرُ عندي هِمَّتي كُلّ مَطْلَبٍ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ويَقصُرُ في عيني المدى المُتَطاوِلُ*

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان خالق نفسي كيف لذاتها   ***   فيما النفوس تراه غاية الألم

----------


## كريم عبد المعين

ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله
وأخو الجهالة بالشقاوة ينعمُ

----------


## أم معاذة

وما كل من طلب المعالي نافذا*** فيها ولا كل الرجال فحولا

----------


## ابن المهلهل

> ومن نكـد الدنيا على الحـر أن يرى***عدوا لـه مـا من صـداقتـه بـد


قرأت ديوانه كاملاً ، فلم أجد أعجب - والله - من هذا البيت ...

----------


## ابن المهلهل

وقد قمت بجمع اختيارات من ديوانه أيام المرحلة الثانوية ، وأنا بصدد مراجعتها وإعادة صياغتها ... و

----------


## أم معاذة

هناك كتاب جيد من جمع وإعداد " عارف الشيخ عبد الله الحسن " سماه " بلغة المربي من حكم وأمثال المتنبي "

وهَكذا كُنتُ في أهلي وفي وطني ***إنَّ النَّفيسَ نفيسٌ حَيثُما كانا

----------


## العطاب الحميري

هذه الأبيات من أفضل ما قيل في الوعظ وهي لصاحب السيفيات وقد يستغرب القارئ أن يقول المتنبي هذه الأبيات...
وقد نقلت شرحا لها من أحد المنتديات
*أبنِــي أَبينــا نَحـنُ أهـل مَنـازِل....**أبَــداً غــرابُ البَيْـنِ فيهـا يَنعَـقُ* نعق الغراب صاح. أبني أبينا: أي يا إخواننا. أبني أبينا نداء أي يا أخوتنا ويجوز أن يكون نداء لجميع الناس- لأن الناس كلهم بنو آدم غراب البين : تعبير عن الفراق 
*والمعنى:* يا إخوتاه، أويا بني آدم، نحن نازلون في منازل يتفرّق عنها أهلها بالموت.
وقد أوْرَدَ ذلك موْرِد الوعظ للمخاطبين. وتشير العبارة إلى أن كل إنسان يموت
*نَبكـي عـلى الدنيـا ومـا مـن مَعْشَرٍ....**جَــمَعَتهُمُ الدُّنيــا فلــم يَتَفَرّقُــوا* المَعْشَر والعَشيرة والجماعة: الأهل. 
*المعنى*: نبكي على فراق الدنيا ، ولا بدّ منه، لأن الدنيا دار اجتماع وفُرْقة، وعادتها التفريق والجمع، وما اجتمع فيها قوم إلا تفرّقوا. ما الحكمة المستخلصة من هذا البيت: يجب على الإنسان الاتِّعاظ بالأمم السابقة ولا يبالغ في الحزن على فراق أحبائه؛ لأن الفراق هو من طبيعة الحياة البشرية. 
*أيــنَ الأكاســرة الجبَــابِرَةُ الأُلـى....**كَـنَزوا الكُنـوز فَمـا بَقيـن ولا بَقُـوا* الأكاسرة: جمع كسرى وهم ملوك فارس. والجبابرة: جمع جبار.وهو المتسلّط على الناس والألى: بمعنى الذين، لا واحد له من لفظه. والكنوز: جمع كنز وهو المال المدفون. 
المعنى: يقول: أين الملوك، وأين الجبابرة الذين كَنزوا المال وأعدّوه، فلم يُغْن عنهم مع الموت شيئا، فلم تبق الكنوز ولم يبقوا هم .
*لماذا اختار الشاعر الأكاسرة ؟* لقد اختار الشاعر الأكاسرة لأنهم جبابرة عظماء طغاة حصلوا على مبتغاهم في السياسية والملك ثم قضى الموت عليهم ؛ ولأن دولتهم أقرب دولة كبرى في ذلك الوقت من الجزيرة العربية.
*مِـنْ كُـلّ مَـنْ ضـاقَ الفَضاءُ بجيشهِ....**حــتى ثَــوى فَحـواه لَحْـدٌ ضَيـقُ* الفضاء: المكان الواسع. وثَوى: هلك. وأقام في القبر واللحْد: ما يكون في جنب القبر . حواه: ضمه
*المعنى:* أين الأكاسرة والملوك الجَبَّارون، مِنْ كل ملكٍ ضاقت بجيشة وجنوده الأرض الواسعة؟ انضمّ عليه اللَّحد وضِيقه، بعد أن كان الفضاء يضيق عن جنوده 
في البيت مبالغة وهي إحدى سمات شعر المتنبي: أي يبالغ في عظم الجيش حتى ضاق به الفضاء 

*خُــرس إذا نُـودوا كـأًنْ لـم يَعْلَمـوا....**أن الكَــلامَ لَهُــم حَــلالٌ مُطْلَــقُ* 
خرس: مفردها أخرس والمؤنث :خرساء ، وتعني انعقد لسانه عن الكلام خلقة أو عيَّا 
*المعنى:* هؤلاء الملوك ماتوا، وصاروا، كالْخُرْس لا يُجِيبُونَ إذَا نُودُوا فَكَأَنَّهُم لَمْ يعلموا: أن الكلام لهم حلال مطلق. لو قدروا عليه .. 
*ما المقصود بالبيت ؟* المقصود : لا يسمعون النداء لأنهم أموات.
*وضح الصورة التي رسمها الشاعر للأكاسرة؟* قال أولئك الأكاسرة أصبحوا في لحد ضيِّق بعد أن كان الفضاء الواسع يضيق بجيوشهم وهم موتى لا يجيبون من ناداهم كأنَّهم يظنون أنَّ الكلام محرَّم عليهم فلا يحل لهم أن يتكلموا 
*والموتُ آتٍ والنفــوسُ نَفــائِسٌ....**والمسُــتَعزَ بِمــا لَديْــهِ الأحْــمَقُ* النفائِس: جمع النفسية وهي الشيء الغالي المُستغّر: المغرور، أو المخدوع والأحمق: الجاهل؛ وقيل: الذي لا عقل له. 
*المعنى:* الموت لا محالة آت والنفوس جليلة خليقة بأن يبخل بها، إلا أن المخدوع والمغتر بما لديه، مما لا بقاء له هو الأحمق
ما اللون البديعي في (والنفوس نفائس) جناس ، والنفيس: الذي يُنْفس بما به، أي يُبْخل
*وَالمــرء يَــأْمُلُ والحيَــاةُ شــهيةٌ....**وَالشَــيب أَوْقَــرُ والشــبيبةُ أَنْـزَقُ* الشَّهِية: المشتهاة الطيبة، والشَّبيبة: الشباب. وأنزق: من النَّزق وهو الخفة والطيش 
*الفكرة الرئيسة*: يقول: المرء يرجو الحياة لطيبها عنده، والشيب أكثر له وقارا من الشباب.
*والمعنى:* أن الإنسان يكره الشيب، ويحبّ الشَّباب، والشيب خير له، لأنه يفيده الحلم والوقار، وهو يحبّ الشباب، وهو شرّ له، لأنه يحمله على الطيش والخفة، فالشيب أوقر من غيره، والشبيبة أنزق من غيرها.

----------


## أم معاذة

وَمَا التَّيهُ طِبِّي فيهمُ غَيْرَ أنَّنِي*** بغيضٌ إليَّ الجاهلُ المُتعاقِلُ
يقول ليس التكبر عادتي غير أني أبغض الجاهل الذي يتكلف ويرى أنه عاقل يعني بغضي إياهم يمنعني من كلامهم لا التكبر. 
منقول من الموسوعة الشاملة
فكلمة (المتعاقل) توحي بادعاء المعرفة التي ليست بموجودة أصلاً، والوصف بهذا فيه من الذم ما فيه، لأن كلمة (المتعاقل) إلى جانب إفادتها ادعاء المعرفة في مقابل الجهل؛ فإنها تفيد أيضًا في مادتها وصيغتها ادعاء العقل؛ فكأنه في الحقيقة ليس بموجود، وهذا هو سر إيثار الكلمة على كلمة أخرى مثل (المتعالم) التي ربما تكون أنسب في مقابل كلمة (الجاهل) لكنه أراد أن يستأصل أداة المعرفة من أساسها.
منقول من شرح 
أ. د/ طه مصطفى أبو كريشة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وما تنفع الخيل الكرام ولا القنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اذا لم يكن فوق الكرام كرام

----------


## أم معاذة

يرى الجبناءُ أن العجزَ عقلٌ ***وتلك خديعةُ العقلِ اللئيمِ

----------


## أم معاذة

وَيَزيدُني غَضَبُ الأَعادي قَسوَةً***وَيُلِ  ُّ بي عَتبُ الصَديقِ فَأَجزَعُ

----------


## أم معاذة

أَفعَالُ مَنْ تَلدُ الكِرامُ كَريمةٌ ***وأفعالُ مَنْ تَلِدُ الأعاجِمُ أَعْجَمُ

----------


## أم معاذة

وَمَا كُلّ وَجْهٍ أبْيَضٍ بِمُبَارَكٍ *** وَلا كُلّ جَفْنٍ ضَيّقٍ بنَجِيبِ

----------


## ابوعائش المصري

وكمْ مِنْ عَائِبٍ  قَولاً  صَحيحًا........وآفَ  تهُ مِـنَ الفَهـمِ  السّقِيـمِ

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

( أنَا الذي نَظَرَ الأعْمَى إلى أدَبي ** وَأسْمَعَتْ كَلِماتي مَنْ بهِ صَمَمُ )
( أنَامُ مِلْءَ جُفُوني عَنْ شَوَارِدِهَا ** ويَسْهرُ الخلْقُ جَرّاهَا وَيخْتَصِمُ )

أبو الطيب المتنبي ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وما الحداثة من حلم بمانعة ... قد يوجد الحلم في الشبان والشيب

وتضعُ العلم مكان الحلم فتستشهد بالبيت في موطنين..

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1488

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> أهلُ الحَفيظَـةِ  إلاَّ أَنْ تـُجرِّبَهمْ *** وَفِي التَّجارِبِ بَعْدَ الغَيِّ مَـا يَـزَعُ





> يرى الجبناء أن العجز عقل *** وتلك خديعة الطبع اللئيم 
> إذا غامرت في شرف مرومٍ *** فلا تقنع بما دون النجوم 
> فطعم الموت في أمرٍ حقيرٍ *** كطعم الموت في أمرٍ عظيم
> وحقّ البيتِ الأول أن يتأخرَ





> أفاضل الناس أغراض لذا الزمن            ***         يخلو من الهم أخلاهم  من الفطن
> أو: لدى الزمن





> أهل زماني قوم صغار    وإن كان لهم أجسام ضخام
> ولست منهم بالعيش فيهم    ولكن معدن الذهب الرغام
> صواب الروايةِ:
> ودهرُ ناسُه ناسٌ صِغارُ ... وإن كانت لهم جُثثٌ ضِخام
> وما أنا منهمُ بالعيش فيهمْ ... ولكنْ معدِنُ الذهب الرَّغام





> سبحان خالق نفسي كيف لذتها   ***   فيما النفوس تراه غاية الألم





> أَفعَالُ مَنْ تَلدُ الكِرامُ كَريمةٌ ***وفعالُ  مَنْ تَلِدُ الأعاجِمُ أَعْجَمُ


وبعد فهذا ما تيسر من تصويبٍ، واللهُ من وراء القصد.

----------


## عبق الياسمين

مشكور أخي على الرابط , الموقع يحوي من الفوائد الشيء الكثير .

----------


## أم معاذة

> وبعد فهذا ما تيسر من تصويبٍ، واللهُ من وراء القصد.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 جزاك الله خيرا، والبيت مكتوب في الكتاب الذي أنقل منه كما تفضلت بتصحيحه بارك الله فيك، ولست أدري كيف تم هذا الخطأ.

  وَمَا كُلّ هَاوٍ للجَميلِ بفاعِلٍ ***وَلا كُلّ فَعّالٍ لَهُ بِمُتَمِّمِ

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

( وَلَمْ أَرَ فِي عُيُوبِ النَّاسِ عَيْبًا *** كَنَقْصِ الْقَادِرِينَ عَلَى التَّمَامِ ) 

أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ الْمُتَنَبِّيُ ..

----------


## محب الأدب

وَلمّا صَارَ وُدّ النّاسِ خِبّاً *** جَزَيْتُ على ابْتِسامٍ بابْتِسَامِ 
وَصِرْتُ أشُكُّ فيمَنْ أصْطَفيه *** لعِلْمي أنّهُ بَعْضُ الأنَامِ 
يُحِبّ العَاقِلُونَ على التّصَافي **** وَحُبّ الجَاهِلِينَ على الوَسَامِ

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> قَطَفَ الرَّجَالُ الْقَوْلَ وَقْتَ نَبَاتِهِ*****وَق  طَفْتَ أَنْتَ الْقَوْلَ لمّا نَوّرَا
> 
> هذا الوصف في غاية المبالغة وأنا أرى أنه لا يصلح وصفًا إلا لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو أبلغ من نطق وأفصح من أبان صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.


المعنى بارك الله فيك غير الذي سبق إلى ذهنك!
فالمتنبي يمدح شعر نفسه! ويعتذر لابن العميد عن مدح الناس قبله!
وقد وفد عليه قبل مصرعه بأسابيع معدودة!
فيقول له: لقد قطف الممدوحون شعري وهو غير ناضج (لأنني كنت شابًّا)، وقطفتَه أنت ناضجاً!
والغرض طبعاً مضاعفة الجائزة!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ومن طرائف سيرورة شعر المتنبي:
أذكر في سنوات الطفولة أن الناس - من أشباه العوامّ - كانوا يتواصون بشراء الفول المدمس من فلان وعدم شرائه من فلان، وأحدهما منسوب إلى بلد عربي عزيز غير بلد الآخر!
فيقولون:
لا تشتري الفول إلا من ... *** إن ... لأنجاس مناكيدوقد حذفت الطائفتين مراعاة لمشاعر الإخوة!

----------


## أم معاذة

بأبي مَنْ وَدِدْتُهُ فَافْتَرَقْنَا**  * وقَضَى الله بَعْدَ ذَاكَ اجْتِمَاعَا. 

فَافْتَرَقْنَا حَوْلاً فَلَمّا التَقَيْنَا*** كَانَ تَسْلِيمُهُ عَليّ وَدَاعَا

----------


## الغريب الحموي

لعل طبائع الخَلق ألجأتْ بعضكم لحالٍ كتلك الحال التي دعت أبا الطيب ليقول:

ومن البليّة عذلُ من لا يرعوي  ..... عن غيّه وخطابُ من لا يفهمُ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الشيخ / الغريب الحموي 
لا أوحش الله منك..
أين أنت يا سيدنا؟

هل ارعوى على وزانِ (افعلَّ)؟

----------


## أم معاذة

أأنْطِقُ فيكَ هُجْراً بعدَ عِلْمي*** بأنّكَ خَيرُ مَن تَحْتَ السّماءِ.

----------


## الغريب الحموي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أستاذي المليجي
جميلٌ أن نلتقي من جديد على صفحات الألوكة وفي دوحة أبي الطيب 




> هل ارعوى على وزنِ (افعلَّ)؟


نعم يا شيخ القريض هو كذلك وإليك ما ذكره أبو المرشد المعري في كتابه (تفسير أبيات المعاني من شعر أبي الطيب المتنبي) -ولا أملك من هذا الكتاب إلا نسخة إلكترونية من الشاملة وهي غير موافقة للمطبوع - يقول شارحاً البيت المذكور: 
قال الشيخ: الارعواء الرجوع إلى الشيء، يقال قد ارعوى فلان إلى الدين أي قد رجع إليه، وحكي عن أبي بكر الخياط النحوي، وكان فيما قيل يعرف مذهب البصريين والكوفيين، أنه قال أقمت عشر سنين اسأل عن وزن ارعوى فلم أجد من يعرفه، وأصله عند النحويين ارعوّ في وزن أحمرّ وأصل أحمرّ احمرَرَ، فكأنهم لما لم يأت في كلامهم واوان مجتمعان، فرّوا إلى أن يجعلوا الواو الثانية في ارعوّ ألفاً، فيقولوا ارعوى، ولو قيل ابنوا من (الغزو) مثل افعلّ لوجب لأن يقال اغزوى، والأصل اغزوّ كما تقدم في ارعوّ .. انتهى

لنكمل المشاغبة على أيّامنا بشعر أبي الطيب :
مغاني الشِّعْبِ طيباً في المغاني *** بمنزلة الربيع من الزمانِ
ولكنّ الفتي العربيّ فيها *** غريبُ الوجهِ واليدِ واللسانِ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

فلا مجد في الدنيا لمن قل ماله   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولا مال في الدنيا لمن قل مجده

----------


## أبو العلا الهاشمي

مات أبو الطيب وشغل الناس بشعره ... عفا الله عنه ، وصدق ..
أنام ملء جفوني عن شواردها ..... ويسهر الخلق جراها ويختصم

وهو شاعر المعاني ... ومن أبياته البديعة الرائقة:
وحيد عن الخلان في كل بلدة .... إذا عظم المطلوب قل المساعد
ومن قوله:
وقيدت نفسي في هواك محبة ... ومن وجد الإحسان قيدا تقيدا
ومن قوله:
أشد الغم عندي في سرور ... تيقن منه صاحبه انتقالا

----------


## أم معاذة

إذا تَرَحّلْتَ عن قَوْمٍ وَقَد قَدَرُوا *** أنْ لا تُفارِقَهُمْ فالرّاحِلونَ هُمُ

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أم معاذة

مــاذا لَقِيْــتُ مِـنَ الدُنْيـا وأَعْجَبُـها *** أَنِّــي بِمـا أَنـا بـاكٍ مِنْـهُ مَحسُـودُ

----------


## أبو الوليد المقتدي

هذا البيت لم أجد بيتاً يضاهيه 
ماذا لقيت من الدنيا وأعجبه ... أني بما أنا شاك من محسودُ

----------


## أم معاذة

لا يَخْدَعَـنّـكَ مِــنْ عَــدُوٍّ دَمْـعُــهُ*** وَارْحَمْ شَبابَـكَ مـن عَـدُوٍّ تُرْحَـمُ

----------


## فالح الحجية

من شعر المتنبي هذه الابيات   عش عزيزا او مت وانت كريم                                بين طعن القنا  وخفق   البنودفرؤوس الرماح اذهب للغيظ                             واشفى لغل   صدر   الحقو دلا كما حييت غير    حميد                              واذا   مت   مت  غير    فقيد   فاطلب العز في لظى وذرالذل                             ولوكان  في جنا ن    الخلو دانا ترب الندى ورب القوافي                             وسمام العدا    وغيظ الحسود

----------


## أم معاذة

وشَيـخٌ في الشَّبابِ ولَيسَ شَيخا *** يُسمّـى كلُّ مَن بـلغ المَشيباَ

----------


## مصطفى مدني

لا أذود الطير عن شجر ..... قد بلوت المر من ثمره

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مرحبا بالأخ مصطفى مدني




> لا أذود الطير عن شجر ..... قد بلوت المر من ثمره


هذا البيت لعلَّه قيل قبل أن يولد أبو الطيب، إنه للحكمي... أبي نواس ... فليحرَّر.
وهذا مشهور في كتب العروض ... من بحر المديد.

----------


## الواحدي

لعلّ الفاضل "مصطفى مدني" التفت إلى قول المتنبي:
*فكأنّها شَجَرٌ بَدَتْ لكنّها --- شجر جَنيْتُ الـمُرّ مِن ثمراتِها*
ومن أحسن ما في قصيدة أبي نواس:
*فامْضِ لا تَمْنُنْ عَلَيّ يَدًا --- مَنُّكَ المعروفَ مِن كَدَرِهْ*
ومِن أقبح ما في قصيدة المتنبي قوله:
*إنّي على شغفي بما في خُمْرِها --- لأعِفّ عمّا في سَراوِيلاتِها*
وقد قيل: كثير من العهر أحسن من هذا العفاف!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

شيخنا الواحدي.
أما وقد ذكرتَ ذلك، فإنَّ أبا الطيّب قال في الحمَّى:
إذا ما فارقتْنِي غسَّلتْني * * * كأنَّا عاكِفان على حرامِفقالوا: ليس الحرام بأشدَّ اختصاصًا بالغسل من الحلال.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إذا رأيت أنياب الليث بارزة ........فلا تظن أن الليث يبتسم

----------


## طالب الرضا

إذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة ........فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم

إذا كنت في شك من السيف فابله .. فإما تنفّيه وإما تعدّه

----------


## الواحدي

> أما وقد ذكرتَ ذلك، فإنَّ أبا الطيّب قال في الحمَّى:
> إذا ما فارقتْنِي غسَّلتْني * * * كأنَّا عاكِفان على حرامِفقالوا: ليس الحرام بأشدَّ اختصاصًا بالغسل من الحلال.


وقد اعتذر له شيخ المعرّة مقرّرًا أنّ الحمّى "زائرة"، والزائرة أجنبية...
لكن يظلّ قوله "غسّلتني" قلقًا، ويظل البيت شبيهًا بشعر الفقهاء.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> إذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة ........فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم


صدقت والعتب على النظر والذاكرة لم أحفطه صحيحا بل حفظته كما كتبتُه ولما قرأت تصحيحك عدت أقرأه فوجدته كما قلت ولكن لم يعد البيت يعجبني هكذا !

يقول لي الطبيب أكلت شيئا .....وداؤك في شرابك والطعام
وما في طبه أني جواد .........أضر بجسمه طول الجمام

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وإذا ما خلا الجبان بأرض........طلب الطعن وحده والنزال

----------


## أم معاذة

المَوْتُ أَعْـذَرُ لـي والصَّبْرُ أَجْمَلُ بي ***والــبرُّ أَوْسَــعُ والدُّنْيـا لـِمَـن غـَلبـَا

----------


## أم معاذة

وإلاّ تَمُتْ تحتَ السيوفِ مكرَّمًا*** تَمُتْ وتُقاسي الذلَّ غيرَ مكرَّمِ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ومن يكن ذا فمً مر مريض  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يجد مر  به الماء الزلالا

----------


## أم معاذة

وللنَّفْسِ أخــلاقٌ تَــدُلَّ عـلى الفَتَـى*** أكــانَ سَـخاءً مـا أتـى أم تَسـاخِيا
و له أيضا
وَمُـرادُ النُـفوسِ أَصـغَرُ مِـن أَن *** نَـتَـعادى فـيهِ وَأَن نَتَـفانى

----------


## أم معاذة

وَفي النّاسِ مَنْ يرْضَى بميسورِ عيشِهِ***وَمَرْك  بُهُ رِجْلاهُ وَالثّوْبُ جلدُه.

----------


## أم معاذة

و في النّفسِ حَاجاتٌ وفيكَ فَطانةٌ ***سكوتي بيانٌ عندها وخِطابُ

----------


## أحمد بن الحسين

من فرائد أبي الطيب المتنبي قوله:
إن السلاحَ جميعُ الناس تحْمِلُهُ***وليس كُلُّ ذوات المِخلبِ السبعُ
و قوله:
ومن ينفق الساعاتِ في جمْع ماله***مخافةَ فقرٍ فالذي فعل الفقرُ
و قوله:
وما الحسن في وجه الفتى شرف له***إذا لم يكن في فعله و الخلائق
و قوله:
و إذا كانت النفوس كبارا***تعبت في مرادها الأجسام
وقوله أيضا:
و ما كمد الحساد شيئا قصدته***ولكنه من يزحم البحر يغرقِ

----------


## حسين الدرسي

يقول المتنبّي :
إِذَا رَأيْتَ نُيُوبَ الَّليْثِ بَارِزَةً    ***   فَلا تَظُنَّنَّ أنَّ الَّليْثَ يَبْتَسِمُ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

آلة العيش صحةً وشباباً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاذا ولتا عن المرء ولى

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

لولا العقول لكان ادنى ضيغم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أدنى إلى شرفاً من الأنسان

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ ماجد مسفر العتيبي.
لقد أثريت هذا الموضوع.
لكن في آخر ثلاث مشاركات لك ... يُرجى مراجعة الأبيات الثلاثة ففيها أخطاء واضحة من جهة الكتابة والضبط.

----------


## شهد الأدب

قوله :
تريدين لقيان المعالي رخيصة            ولابد دون الشهد من إبر النحل

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قصائد صوتية للمتنبي .
http://www.adab.com/modules.php?name...id=116&start=0

----------


## أم معاذة

لا تَحْسَبُوا مَن أسرْتم كانَ ذا رَمَقٍ*** فَلَيْسَ يأكُلُ إلاّ المَيّتَ الضبُعُ

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

رحم الله المتنبي وأسكنه فسيح جناته وغفر له ذنوبه اللهم أمين على ماخدم الأدب العربي بنفائسه يقول المتنبي انه في سجنه

كن ايها السجن ماشئت فقد وطنت نفس للموت معترف
 ان كان سكناي فيك منقصةً لم يكن الدر ساكن فالصدف

----------


## عبد المنعم كامل

سيظل التاريخ الأدبي عارفا لهذا الشاعر الكبير دوره الذي قام به في تطوير القصيدة العربية في العصر العباسي ودفعها في آفاق رحبة من الإبداع الراقي ، ولقد وقف الدارسون المحدثون طويلا عند المتنبي بالدرس والتحليل في محاولة لاكتشاف كنوز الجمال في شعره سواء ما كان منه متعلقا بالمدح أو الوصف الخالص أو الحماسة أو الحكمة ،، ومن أبياته التي لا تفارق خيالي وروحي قوله ( إذا ترحلتَ عن قومٍ وقد قدروا *** ألا تفارقهم فالراحلون همُ ) وقوله : (لياليَّ بعد الظاعنين شكولُ *** طوالٌ وليلُ العاشقين طويلُ /  يُبنَّ ليَ البدرَ الذي لا أريدهُ *** ويخفين بدراً ما إليه سبيلُ  /  وما عشتُ من بعد الأحبة سلوةً *** ولكنني للنائباتِ حمولُ /  وإنَّ رحيلاً واحدا حال بيننا *** وفي الموتِ من بعد الرحيلِ رحيلُ )

----------


## عصام الحازمي

ماتَ في القرية كلبٌ
فاسترحنا من عُـواه

خلف الملعونُ جرواً
فاق بالنبح أبـاهُ

*تُنسب للمتنبي*، لكني لم أجدها في ديوانه، وأولى من تنزل عليه هذه الأبيات، بشار -عجل الله هلاكه- ، وأبوه الهالك..

----------

